# Where is a good place online to buy...



## jessicacarr (Mar 24, 2010)

a jar for pickling eggs?


----------



## babetoo (Mar 24, 2010)

probably should say what size jar.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/FoodStorage/itemlist.asp?itemtype=Glass_jars_for_canning


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 25, 2010)

Could you just Mason/Ball jars?


----------



## jessicacarr (Mar 26, 2010)

babetoo said:


> probably should say what size jar.


 
i dunno.  it wud b for abt 12 eggs


----------



## frozenstar (May 4, 2010)

Is there any exact brand, size and type of jar that you like? Being more specific can be helpful to figure it out.


----------

